# Maiden mare confirmed bred at 3 weeks!



## Arianna (Aug 2, 2022)

Also have another mare bred at 2 months as well!! Is there anything special I need to feed them? And any special care?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Aug 4, 2022)

This early you do not need to add feed. Keeping them on a quality and balanced diet should be sufficient. Make sure they are off all fescue though!


----------



## Arianna (Aug 5, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> This early you do not need to add feed. Keeping them on a quality and balanced diet should be sufficient. Make sure they are off all fescue though!


Does that go for all grasses or just a certain one?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Aug 5, 2022)

Just fescue. It can cause many different issues with pregnancy.


----------

